# Lab Trainer



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I am looking for a good training facility/trainer for a yellow lab. He is 5 months and chewing my house to shreds. Looking for obedience and bird hunting. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Oakwood Kennels in Angleton. Ron is one of the best. 979-481-0528.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Brian Lee*

Located in Sealy/Katy area his personal number is 281-620-2804. He has trained my chocolate and trained both of my buddies dogs and he is a guide at Blue Goose. has incredible patience and handling skills.

I know he has trained for Pecan and he is at Hendricks right now but I think he has some plans to go solo.

GREAT GUY.

Good Luck.

Jode


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Both of the guys mentioned above are good.

Steve Hendricks in Katy is, too.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Lora Neans in Port Aransas does some nice work with hunting retrievers. The only issue is getting your dog into her program. Lots of demand for her services.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Brian Grantom is in the Waller Area 713 419 9608.

www.texasretrievers.com


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Lezz Go said:


> Oakwood Kennels in Angleton. Ron is one of the best. 979-481-0528.


I'll second OakWood Ron is a Master...

John


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I'll 3rd that Ron is a great guy and great with the dogs.



jtburf said:


> I'll second OakWood Ron is a Master...
> 
> John


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I used Tim Slattery at North Texas Hunting Retrievers and was _ver_yhappy, but he is all the way up in Celina (I used to live in Dallas).

He suggested Steve Hendricks over in Katy, and I have done a few touch up sessions with him. I was very pleased, he is a real pro.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

I second Lora Neans in Port A


----------



## G3 (Mar 23, 2006)

Look up mmretrievers.com


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mills........my brother found a good guy in Cuero recently. PM me if you don't find what you are looking for around here. But, there are several good trainers in this area.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

I used Ed Stewart in New Ulm. I hunted her at nine months old after two months of training. In fact, Ed would bring her down to my lease to let me hunt her. I'd let him bring out other dogs he was training to hunt with some of the other guys.

Ed really worked with me on dog handling and taught me how to run her through the drills. I was very pleased.

Now that the season is winding down, I'll finish her training.

Ed's number is 979.992.3603 

EBHunter


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

I posted this same thread about this time last year. Many of the same names are showing up. After talking and meeting with several trainers in the area, I wound up using Ryan Cade in Angleton. He came with nothing but great reccomendations from his former clients and I think he is great trainer so far. If you are interested in talking to him, just shoot me a PM and I will get you in touch with him. He comes with my highest recs. as well.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

All mentioned are good as I have trained with most of them one one point or another. Also, not mentioned Vince Cannon in Brazoria. Vince is good with gun dogs which is what he is primarily doing now.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

As mentioned above, Vince, Brian, Steve, all are good trainers. I used Steve Biggers at Rocky Creek kennles. Just depends on where you're located and who you like. Also may depend on if any of these guys have openings also. Good trainers stay booked. 
Also check out this website it's full of good retriever info.
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

where is a good one close to houston I am training the basics on my own but Shiner is really stubbern, so if anyone knows let me know.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i third lora neans in port a


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

whg1128 said:


> where is a good one close to houston I am training the basics on my own but Shiner is really stubbern, so if anyone knows let me know.


Contact one of the guys referenced above. If you can't find a number let me know and I'll send them to you.


----------



## samsonhunt (Jan 11, 2006)

Marcus Lagrange in Mont Belvieu, he doesn't take a lot of dogs so he can give the proper attention.


----------



## tankman (Apr 27, 2006)

Had a dog like that once. Ate a big chopping block I had in kitchen. Wife took care of 
problem.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

I met the owner of Oakwood Kennels and was very impressed with what he had to say. Good luck, Labs have been known to chew up $5 worth of stuff a day until they are two years old...if they miss a day, they more than make up for it later. You will look back on the destruction with a smile one of these days.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

All the trainers mentioned here are reputable including Lora Neans and Ron Friedenburg?? (spelling) Brain just happens to be the closest to the Sealy area where you are located.


Brad Beaulieu said:


> As mentioned above, Vince, Brian, Steve, all are good trainers. I used Steve Biggers at Rocky Creek kennles. Just depends on where you're located and who you like. Also may depend on if any of these guys have openings also. Good trainers stay booked.
> Also check out this website it's full of good retriever info.
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/


----------



## tankman (Apr 27, 2006)

Had a dog like that once. Ate up a big chopping block in kitchen. Wife took care 
of problem.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I second Bryan Grantom with Waterland Kennels in Waller. www.texasretrievers.com

I've been very satisfied with the product that he got to me!

Late,
Cox


----------



## CaptPick (Apr 1, 2006)

*Lab TRAINER*

Both Brian and Steve @ Hendrix Kennels do a fantastic job. Steve trained a golden retriever for me around 15 years ago and did a fantastic job and Brian trained my yellow lab last year. I was very satisfied and would not hesitate to use either of them. In this area Hendrix Kennels is the way to go.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

rusty caster of fowl mouth kennels out of the crosby area


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Pat McHale is a fulltime trainer with lots of AKC and UKC titles on client dogs. Pat is a really good friend and I have also used him to train my dogs... all around great guy.
Pat is located in Stoneham, TX which is a crossroad hamlet between Navasota and Conroe just off TX 105. I do not have his number handy but if anybody wants it they can PM me and I'll look it up.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I'll take a pm with info on this person if you don't mind. He is close and I would appreciate any info.

Thanks



JDFTurtle said:


> PM me before using him.


----------



## Greenheadkiller (Aug 8, 2006)

Hidden Lake Retrievers out of Anderson, TX

www.hiddenlakeretrievers.com


----------



## MouletteRouge (Aug 11, 2004)

Not to hijack the thread or anything, but I have two dogs, a golden retriever (3) and a Boykin Spaniel (2), that need some good ol' obidience training, and I do not have the time to do it as I work offshore...Both are excellent dogs, just very hyper...They are both house dogs, and we have a baby due in September, so kinda wanna get a handle on it now...What would somehting like this cost, say a two month boot camp on obedience and basic retrieving skills...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

$350-$500/mth each


----------



## carter7187 (Jan 20, 2006)

word of advice: stay away from rusty at fowlmouth kennels, horrible trainer and almost ruined one of our most recent dogs.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Look around there are better trainers than rusty caster/fowl mouth kennels!!!!!!!!!!!! beware!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

LA Cox said:


> I second Bryan Grantom with Waterland Kennels in Waller. www.texasretrievers.com
> 
> I've been very satisfied with the product that he got to me!
> 
> ...


I have hunted with Sadie Cox's dog and another Dog trained by Brian (Bull). Great Dogs!


----------



## G3 (Mar 23, 2006)

If your looking for a good trainer in the area look up Mallard Machine Retrievers. He is located in Dayton. mmretrievers.com


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

those dogs are so awsome thanks for the pics its reminds me of my ben i miss him so much


----------



## blastem (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't know if you've found a trainer yet. There is one in Dayton. Twin Rivers Retrievers. Mike Nutter - very good. He knows Oakwood (Ron) and Lora Neans very well. He trains gun dogs, competes in hunt tests and also judges hunt tests at all levels

Proven trainer. Has many references available.
his number is 409-599-9473

Just stay away from Fowl Mouth Kennels and Rusty Caster whatever you do. 
He is not a competent trainer. Be sure to look at the facility that you are thinking about taking your dog to, ask lots of questions, have them show you a dog at the level you are wanting and call the references!!!
Just some freindly advise from a person who has been taken advantage of and lied to before by Mr Caster.


----------



## blastem (Feb 13, 2007)

MALLARD MACHINE IS ALSO VERY GOOD.
TWIN RIVERS ALSO HAS A WEB SITE
www.twinriversretrievers.com - check it out


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Don't know Rusty. Have heard good things about Nutter.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Stay away from Rusty Caster/Fowl Mouth Kennels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

carter7187 said:


> word of advice: stay away from rusty at fowlmouth kennels, horrible trainer and almost ruined one of our most recent dogs.


well carter7187 you must not know to much about your words bc rusty had my dog and he is fantastic he'll run circles around anything you got so before bad mothing a trainer as good as rusty take a look at some of his work


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Stay away from Rusty Caster/Fowl Mouth Kennels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you can say what you want to bout rusty but he took my dog and gave him is masters and i promise you he is worth the money it just takes time


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

JDFTurtle said:


>


let me ask you something big guy you say those sponsors arent 4real well lets see i guess your wrong again..... and tha hole du thing i have seen that dog work and i saw what rusty did to it and it was great...... theres a place on trinity bay called cajun out back.... multi million $ guide survice and i took my dog out there... one rusty trained and they said it was one of the best dogs they had ever seen.... it ran circles around theres........ but i guess you think you know it all..... and thats all i have to say bout that anything eles big guy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*UMMMM!!!!!!!!I love the message boards!!! Quote!!!*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=17161 
TxDuSlayer
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=17161Join Date: Jun 24 2006
Location: sugarland,tx

Rusty Caster at Fowl Mouth kennels has a few started dogs for sale, and at a very good price. There is nothing wrong with these dogs. Guys bring them in to get trained for field trials and get into serious money and they just up and leave the dogs. Rusty is a excellent trainer he would work with you, if you wanted to finish up the dogs training. Send me a pm if interested!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*UMMMM!!!!!!!!I love the message boards!!! Quote!!!*



TxDuSlayer said:


> Look around there are better trainers than rusty caster/fowl mouth kennels!!!!!!!!!!!! beware!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










10-31-2006, 05:26 PM 
 
TxDuSlayer
Join Date: Jun 24 2006
Location: sugarland,tx

Rusty Caster Fowl Mouth Kennels is a awesome trainer. has done a wonderful job with my dog.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Before judging one person opinion, or someones personal vendetta on a kennel or a trainer, do a full search on the kennel and the trainer on all of the posting on this web site....Then decide for your self.


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

Uh oh DU slayer.......


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

JDFTurtle said:


> _Congratulations on your Master Titled dog. What is the dogs name and how long did it take for the training?_


jdfturtle didnt mean nothing rude earlyer but it took rusty a lil wile.... and i did start asking him questions and my self some questions bout weather to leave my dog or bring him home but rusty worked with me and i worked with him as much as poss. and everything turned out great way more than what i had in mind


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wcaster said:


> TxDuSlayer
> Join Date: Jun 24 2006
> Location: sugarland,tx
> 
> Rusty Caster at Fowl Mouth kennels has a few started dogs for sale, and at a very good price. There is nothing wrong with these dogs. Guys bring them in to get trained for field trials and get into serious money and they just up and leave the dogs. Rusty is a excellent trainer he would work with you, if you wanted to finish up the dogs training. Send me a pm if interested!


Wcaster, as I've said before, I don't have a horse in this race. But, what you have posted does confirm that TXDuSlayer, in fact, has personal experience with this trainer. The question I now have is, *what went so terribly wrong between 6/24/2006 and today that TxDuSlayer would have such a radical change of heart?* I would suggest that you aere not helping his case any.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

*curious*

Wcaster Rusty Caster, hmmmm could there be a relation? Hey Marshman81 that sounds like an awesome dog you got there. What is his name?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

thanxs his name is gauge


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Seems real strange to me too TXPalerider, this thread would do well just to dissapear before some heads start to roll, hearsay and bashing somone on a public forum is questionable to begin with. You better be talking straight facts if you have any sense whatsoever.


TXPalerider said:


> Wcaster, as I've said before, I don't have a horse in this race. But, what you have posted does confirm that TXDuSlayer, in fact, has personal experience with this trainer. The question I now have is, *what went so terribly wrong between 6/24/2006 and today that TxDuSlayer would have such a radical change of heart?* I would suggest that you aere not helping his case any.


----------



## The Kaiser (Jan 12, 2006)

My dog was trained by Rusty Caster of Fowl Mouth Kennels and he did an excellent job with my dog. When you look at a trainer you look at how the dogs are and how they react around them. All of the dogs he was training loved him and so did my dog. He always made time for both myself and my wife. I've been around alot of trainers and seen a few bad ones. I would never have a problem recommending him. Yall should be more careful bad-mouthing a guy.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm a fairly experienced AKC hunt-test judge, and I've judged dogs trained by and/or handled by a lot of the names mentioned here: I've got my favorites, and I've got my opinions of others, and I'm going to leave that at that. That being said, pro dog trainers are like doctors, lawyers, accountants, etc.: if you like the results, you'll be a big fan; they took your couch-chewing mutt and turned them into the best hunting dog ever. If it doesn't work out, then you aren't that big on the guy that took your awesome puppy with great bloodlines and turned the dog into a quivering blob of spineless flesh. There's dogs that will be great no matter who trains them, and there's dogs that take a certain kind of "hand", and there's dogs that just simply aren't going to make it to certain levels. (I don't think there's a dog out there that can't be trained into a great hunting companion): if your trainer isn't a good match for your dog and your expectations, you're not going to be happy with that trainer. 

Your best bet if you're looking for a trainer is to go visit a few; if they tell you on one visit that your dog has great potential, throw that out immediately : they've got their sales side, too, but they can't really tell from one visit with an untrained dog what you've got. That by no means says that they can't pull a Master Hunter title out of of ol' spot with a little time. IF you get the chance, go to the field with them once or twice: a reputable trainer shouldn't have a problem with that: they've got nothing to hide. For that matter, they'll appreciate an extra set of hands to throw birds and such. What you see there will tell you a lot about whether you want your precious baby in this guy's (or gal's) hands for a few months or more. You'll also see the level of pressure that this pro is putting on his dogs: if you aren't comfortable with what you see, go somewhere else. One way or another, you need to do a little bit of shopping; don't just get stuck with geographical location, what you saw one dog do that this guy trained, etc. if you can help it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> ........... There's dogs that will be great no matter who trains them, and there's dogs that take a certain kind of "hand", .......................


Thank you. I don't know how many times I have tried to explain this on this board.

All of the trainers out there have trained good dogs that have gotten titles. IMO, the difference in the really good trainers and the bad ones is , the good ones can/will adjust their style (hand) to fit the dog's needs/personality. The bad ones don't know how or won't. Just because someone trained a Master Hunter, doesn't mean they are a "good" trainer.


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

*Dog Trainers*

Personally, the best advice i have seen in here is to *stay away from Rust Caster.*
I've personally seen what he can do...........


----------



## HJ (Mar 2, 2007)

If you call your trainer a week or two into training your pup and he can't remember your pups name. Its time to pick him up and run!! Have you ever seen a 8 month old pup loos 25% of his body weight in 4 months. The whole time the trainer is telling you that the pup is doing real good.


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Stay away from Rusty Caster/Fowl Mouth Kennels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have to agree whole heartedly. And it's not from hearsay either.


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

The Kaiser said:


> My dog was trained by Rusty Caster of Fowl Mouth Kennels and he did an excellent job with my dog. When you look at a trainer you look at how the dogs are and how they react around them. All of the dogs he was training loved him and so did my dog. He always made time for both myself and my wife. I've been around alot of trainers and seen a few bad ones. I would never have a problem recommending him. Yall should be more careful bad-mouthing a guy.


It's good to know that there's a positive result from the effort put in to your dog.. It's hard to accept that sometimes neglect/and abuse are the results of paying a man your hard earned money to only do what he verbally contracted to do. There are frauds and scams present and i'm aware 
of *ONE IN FACT.............*


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

wahoosdare said:


> It's good to know that there's a positive result from the effort put in to your dog.. It's hard to accept that sometimes neglect/and abuse are the results of paying a man your hard earned money to only do what he verbally contracted to do. There are frauds and scams present and i'm aware
> of *ONE IN FACT.............*


Alright, you've made a grand total of 3 posts. All 3 of which were to slam Rusty Caster. If you something to say (i.e. facts), say it. If not, I suggest, that we've heard enough innuendo.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

HJ said:


> If you call your trainer a week or two into training your pup and he can't remember your pups name. Its time to pick him up and run!! Have you ever seen a 8 month old pup loos 25% of his body weight in 4 months. The whole time the trainer is telling you that the pup is doing real good.


Well, you really need to qualify that: I've seen some dogs that were pushing 90-100 when they were put with a pro, then by the time they got down to their "athlete weight" were under seventy pounds: What was the dog looking like before he went with the trainer, and what did he look like coming out? Sticking out ribs is one thing: looking like an absolute machine is another.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Alright, you've made a grand total of 3 posts. All 3 of which were to slam Rusty Caster. If you something to say (i.e. facts), say it. If not, I suggest, that we've heard enough innuendo.


 One thing about it, dog trainers live and die by word of mouth: some give self-promotion the old college try, and some spend more time doing that than really taking care of their customer's dogs: I've seen that more than I want to admit, and they'll remain nameless for these purposes. One way or another, either they do a decent job, or they end up on the bonepile of washed-up dog trainers who end up working at whatever job they had before they "went pro": You don't stay in that business for long if you're not having some success, neglecting dogs, etc. etc. etc.: If the individual who this thread seems to now revolve around is that bad, don't worry; he's got inside of six months to get another job. If he isn't that bad, he'll get over one or two dissatisfied customers. A washed-out dog rarely if ever kills a good trainer's career; a majority of their dogs washing out will. It doesn't take much to at least make progress with your average lab.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

In my experience there are a whole lot more incompetant owners than trainers. If you don't work your dog regularly he/she is not going to be what it could be. What you or the trainers put into them needs to be reinforced or it can be lost.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> In my experience there are a whole lot more incompetant owners than trainers. If you don't work your dog regularly he/she is not going to be what it could be. What you or the trainers put into them needs to be reinforced or it can be lost.


 One correction: "Can be lost" needs to be changed to "WILL be lost": No matter whether the trainer is competent or not, whatever successes they may have had have got to be reinforced throughout the dog's life. Of course that is relative on the dog: I've got a Master Hunter laying at my bedside right now that I haven't bothered to reinforce any training on in a couple of years: she's thirteen, and has been retired for three years: I'm letting her just enjoy life. On the other hand, before that, she got all kind of reinforcement on a daily basis. If you need to keep the training intact, you need to reinforce it: if not, to heck with it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> One correction: "Can be lost" needs to be changed to "WILL be lost": No matter whether the trainer is competent or not, whatever successes they may have had have got to be reinforced throughout the dog's life. Of course that is relative on the dog: I've got a Master Hunter laying at my bedside right now that I haven't bothered to reinforce any training on in a couple of years: she's thirteen, and has been retired for three years: I'm letting her just enjoy life. On the other hand, before that, she got all kind of reinforcement on a daily basis. If you need to keep the training intact, you need to reinforce it: if not, to heck with it.


That is what I was trying to say. You know what I meant, I think.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> One thing about it, dog trainers live and die by word of mouth: some give self-promotion the old college try, and some spend more time doing that than really taking care of their customer's dogs: I've seen that more than I want to admit, and they'll remain nameless for these purposes. One way or another, either they do a decent job, or they end up on the bonepile of washed-up dog trainers who end up working at whatever job they had before they "went pro": You don't stay in that business for long if you're not having some success, neglecting dogs, etc. etc. etc.: If the individual who this thread seems to now revolve around is that bad, don't worry; he's got inside of six months to get another job. If he isn't that bad, he'll get over one or two dissatisfied customers. A washed-out dog rarely if ever kills a good trainer's career; a majority of their dogs washing out will. It doesn't take much to at least make progress with your average lab.


Great Post!


----------



## HJ (Mar 2, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, you really need to qualify that: I've seen some dogs that were pushing 90-100 when they were put with a pro, then by the time they got down to their "athlete weight" were under seventy pounds: What was the dog looking like before he went with the trainer, and what did he look like coming out? Sticking out ribs is one thing: looking like an absolute machine is another.


Qualify that: OK Day before going to trainer Vet visit. Fit as can be weight 68lb. 3-1/2 months later 52lb. extreme case of round worms. You could not only count the ribs from 5 feet away you could see his teeth bulging though his ceeks, Hip bones showing, spine protuding. Had to be put on IV for 2 days, wormed and modified diet for 1 month.


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

*What was the excuse you heard about that?*

What was the reason(s) given behind that?
Also, how well was the training?????????
Obviously he was in to be started.


----------



## HJ (Mar 2, 2007)

First of all there was no training to speak of. From the looks of it the pup laid in a kennel in his own feces for the better part of 3 months while the TRAINER was off chasing his own tail.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Pancreatitis*

HJ, I believe your dog had a case of Pancreatitis. Your dog illness was NOT due to neglect or abuse. Why would a trainer have 6 full time dogs for years and all are well and their owners are very happy, but abuse one dog??? If your dog was being abused and/or neglected, how did your dog in up at he vet so soon after the he started having problems. Thank God the trainer was right there when your dog started having problems. I wouldn't think that would have happened if he was out chasing HIS own TAIL, so to speak!

Pancreatitis can be deadly. Pancreatitis is the disorder that happens when the pancreas becomes inflamed. There are two classification of the disease, chronic and acute. "Basically, there are differences between chronic and acute," says Dr. Jorg Steiner, DVM, DACZIM, DECZIM, Gastrointestinal Laboratory Professor, Texas A&M, College Station, TX. "The most important, when acute pancreatitis is over, there is no remaining damage to organs. Acute is more commonly severe, and chronic is more commonly mild." *"Pancreatitis can be very serious," says Dr. Mary Labato, DVM, internal medicine, Tufts University School of Veterinary Medicine, North Grafton, MA. "It can run the gamut from mild with vomiting to life threatening and the cause of rapid death."*_*Anyone knows that once vomiting starts, dehydration can happen very quickly! Once Dehydration happens, a dog can look really bad and on top of that...Add a case of Pancreatitis on top of that. **I am glad your dog is okay! *_

Finding the cause of Pancreatitis in dogs( google Pancreatitis in dogs)


----------



## samsonhunt (Jan 11, 2006)

*East side trainer*

Marcus Lagrange in Mont Belvieu.


----------



## HJ (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW, That is impressive! You are correct, HJ did have acute Pancreatitis. In speeking with the VET at Eastex she informed me that a number of things could have caused the acute pancreatitis as well as a case of round worms. HJ's VET at home also agrees with this. Sorry I don't have all the mumbo jumbo to go with this.


----------

